# Veteran to Detailing,noob to the DW forum.



## WhiteGlove (Mar 31, 2007)

:wave: Cheers mates......I am a retired professional detailer of 24 years.I owned and operated a Auto Salon center that specialized in Exotics and Executive bi-weekly cosmetic services.The business name was White Glove Auto Detailers and employed 10-16 at any given time. The fluctuation was of course due to the ever wavering work ethics available these days. 
We raised the bar in our region regarding the level of steps our customers cars were dealt with.We of course used lifts,hot water power washers,fender pads,interior extraction eqpt.,Ozone purifiers,polishers etc.
Some of the other more popular services we offered in other closed bays of the shop were Alloy polishing for Wheels,engine parts,Harleys,Show car parts.
Also window tinting and select bodykit prep ,paint and fitment.
I don't always have a lot of time to post ,but i'll check in as often as I can and see if I can give a helping hand aside from any of my proprietary steps or tools.
Who knows......maybe something will change and I'll even learn something new ?? ,lol....hopefully.
Cheers...........Vinny


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Hello and welcome to DW mate!! :wave:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi and welcome, great intro!


----------



## WhiteGlove (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank for the warm welcome Gents !
There are many talented finishers on this board I see.:thumb: I'm not sure if the Midwest weather here in the US can be as bad as some of your regions, but its bound to be close.
In the Winter months, we recieve lots of ice,snow,slush mixed with salt for melting,sand and small rock for traction aid.
Summer temps over 100 degrees and always high humidity. The UV rays are strong enough to make bird droppings saturate to primer in seconds.
But also lots of beautiful driving days in between all that carnage too ! 
I never did much of the Mobile services( except touch-ups at concourse events)....due to our EPA and DNR laws and regulations banning it. That....or making it SO difficult to meet the regs. But it seems to be quite the norm in Europe ?
One of our specialties that were requested the most from new car owners that had a good eye for nice paint was for us to do "texture knock downs" on their brand new Exotics. Seems they all come with tons of texture that clients hated, so I would flat block them accourding to their skin thickness. A few of my personally restored cars sitting out front was ALWAYS a good reference for flat clear paint for them to compare and drool for their own.
The specific full exterior treatment generally required 2 service days (8-12 man hours depending on the vehicle).
The shop generally could produce 10 full details,12 Salon(pick up and delivery),3-5 other partial various services per day and stayed pre-booked 3 months out annually.
Just typing this wears me out remembering it all.:wall: ,lol.
Anyway......after I sold the business after 24 years, I still had my very first Salon customer on the service plan.It gave me great pleasure meeting so many of the affluent folks in my community and neighboring states and being recognised wherever I went. I'm sure many of you recieve similiar praise from your efforts.
I had ALWAYS hoped that once I retired from the work, I might simply be able to schedule my own car to be detailed at WhiteGlove, but alas ...I ended up owning the rights to the new owners defunct efforts. He ran it into the ground in less than 5 years. "Its just not as easy as I made it appear ",said he. Go figure.?? 
Cheers.......Vinny


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome, always nice to have a different prospective and looking forward to your input


----------



## WhiteGlove (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks mate. Hopefully I won't have too many "word" problems regarding the technical naming of things being somewhat differing from the US??
For instance....I see that a PC relates to the ocsillating Porter Cable beginners tool?
A Rotary is our common varible speed Directional buffer ?
And a few others I can't remember at the moment. 
Are there any non mobile Pro's on this site ??
Vinny


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Welcome mate! :wave: Hey we're all pros. We're just all at different points on the pro curve <grin>


----------



## WhiteGlove (Mar 31, 2007)

Beeste said:


> Welcome mate! :wave: Hey we're all pros. We're just all at different points on the pro curve <grin>


 Yes...there are indeed MANY positions on the Detailing ladder to place ones self onto.:buffer: 
I always give an "A" grade for anyone who try's hard and doesent give up...albeit,there are some natural skills some have over others. Its just reality. 
What I meant' in the question earlier was.....are there any members who post that have a ROOF overhead shop where they perform their services ?You know....the kind with a lease and Insurance and employees and bolted down eqpt. ?
Or are all of you mobile ??:doublesho 
Vinny


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard Vinny:wave: 

I think theres one or two who have premises but most are mobile from what I've learn't 

I'm sure someone will be along to add further info:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome Vinny to DW ! :wave:


----------

